# My hometown-Netanya(Israel)



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Another great city.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

turizm.ru


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice place ZOHAR :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice city and nice pix. Netanya reminds me of Antalya! I think East Mediteranean cities have the common characteristic.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

planetware.com

















my pics
my neighbourhood









The building Im living in (in the middle)


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Very pretty.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

still my pics


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Zohar, it seems there are many new housing constructions in Netanya and I liked them very much. How large those flats?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

depends...
from 110 to 200 sq.m

Ive bought my apartment few months ago
136 sq.m for 1.200.000NIS (340,000$)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by yment


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

I really wanted to visit Israel this year but this is not a good time to do so for sure.
Hope the Israelis will stop this war, putting pressure on their government, that will destroy thousands of family in Gaza and will create more hate towards them. The whole world is asking you to stop.
Peace!!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

if u didnt notice its a* PHOTO THREAD*!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my neighbourhood Ramat Poleg/Ir Yamim


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Very sexy place to live


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

sexy?
interestin g
btw behind those buildings is a sea!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Go Israel!! And if one day you need my strength to fight for you, just call me and, despite to be Brazilian and not jewish, I'll always be there for you! God bless your forever!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^please stop!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

I hope some hungry people living near rise that quality of life someday. Nice pics Zohar, i live near the beach too and there's nothing as seeing the sea in your balcony everyday.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------

